# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  തിരക്കഥ "പാസ്*വേർഡ്* അവസാനിച്ചു ...full part@page#1

## nanma

FK യിൽ ആദ്യമായി ഒരു തിരക്കഥ *പാസ്*വേർഡ്** 
കേന്ദ്ര കഥാപാത്രങ്ങൾ ആയി അഭിനയികുന്നവർ FK യിലെ മെഗാ സ്റ്റാർ ശിവേട്ടനും ഫിറോസും ...

* ing...
ജോണ്* - ശിവേട്ടൻ 
കുരുവിള -  റോസസ്

**പാസ്സ്*വേർഡ്* 


Part-1 http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...B4%95%E0%B5%8D
Part-2 http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...69#post6772469
part-3 http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...-page-1/page11

*സീൻ 01*

ഹോട്ടൽ റൂമിലെ ബെഡിൽ കിടന്നു Facebook  ൽ തന്റെ ഗേൾ ഫ്രണ്ട്ഉം ആയി ചാറ്റ് ചെയ്യണ രവി .
പുറത്തേക്കു ഇറങ്ങാൻ പായ്ക്ക് ചെയ്യുന്നതിന്  ഇടയിൽ ബാഗിൽ നിന്ന് രവി അറിയാതെ രവിയുടെ ഡയറി അവിടത്തെ ഷെല്ഫിനു  അടിയിലേക്ക് പോകുന്നു...അത് അറിയാതെ രവി റൂം vacate ചെയ്തു പോകുന്നു..

*സീൻ 02.*

കയ്യിൽ ബാഗ്* ഒക്കെ ആയി ജോണ്* വര്ഗീസും കുരുവിളയും ....ഹോട്ടലിൽ ....രവി താമസിച്ചിരുന്ന അതേ റൂമിന് മുൻപിൽ...അറ്റെന്റാർ റൂം തുറക്കുന്നു....ജോണും കുരുവിളയും അകത്തേക്ക് കടക്കുന്നു...              
അറ്റെന്റാർ:- sir എന്തേലും വേണേൽ റിസെപ്ഷനിൽ വിളിച്ചാൽ മതി...
ജോണ് അയാളെ നോക്കി തല ആട്ടുന്നു...    അറ്റെന്റാർ പോകുന്നു.... ജോണ് റൂം ഡോർ അടക്കുന്നു...
റൂമിന് അകത്ത്...ബാഗ്* വെയ്കുന്നതിനു ഇടയിൽ...
ജോണ്:- എടാ ഈ ഓർഡർ കിട്ടിയാൽ നമ്മൾ രെക്ഷപെട്ടു ...  
കുരുവിള: ഇത്തവണ ഇതും കൊണ്ടേ നമ്മൾ ഈ Banglore വിടു.... 


*സീൻ 03.*

ഡ്രസ്സ്* ഒക്കെ മാറി മുണ്ടും ഷർട്ട്* ഉം ഇട്ടു ബെഡ്ഡിൽ ലാപ്ടോപ് മടിയിൽ വെച്ച് ഇരിക്കണ ജോണ്...
കുളി കഴിഞ്ഞു ബാത്ത് റൂമില നിന്ന് ഇറങ്ങി വരണ കുരുവിള...
കുരുവിള:- ഡാ ഇവിടെ അടുത്തല്ലേ നമ്മുടെ ഫരൂഖ്ന്റെ വീട് .....കല്യാണത്തിനോ പോകാൻ പറ്റിയില്ല...ഒന്ന് വിളിച്ചാലോ...ഒത്താൽ അവന്റെ മോഞ്ഞജതിയെയും കാണാം അവളുടെ കൈകൊണ്ടു ഉണ്ടാക്കിയ ഒരു ബിരിയാണിയും കഴിക്കാം ....എങ്ങനെ... 
ജോണ് കൈമലർത്തി അത് വേണോ എന്നമട്ടിൽ ...പിന്നെ വീണ്ടും ലാപ്*ടോപ്* ലേക്ക്  നോക്കുന്നു... 
കുരുവിള ഫരൂഖ്*നെ വിളിക്കുന്നു...
കുരുവിള:- അളിയാ ...ഇത് ഞാനാടാ കുരുവിള...
ഫരൂഖ്:- ഹ! നീയാ... നീ എവിടന്നാ ...
കുരുവിള:-  ഇവിടെ Banglore ൽ ഉണ്ടെടാ...ഒരു ബിസിനസ് ആവശ്യത്തിനു വന്നതാ...കല്യാണത്തിന് വരാൻ പറ്റാത്തതിൽ ആദ്യമേ തന്നെ  ഖേദം പ്രകടിപികുന്നു...
ഫരൂഖ്:- ഇറ്റ്സ് ഓക്കേ ഡാ....
കുരുവിള:- ഹേ.... ന്നാലും അതല്ലാലോ മര്യാദ ആ കടം ഇന്ന് വീട്ടിയേക്കാം...നീ വീട്ടില് ഉണ്ടോ...ഉച്ച ഭക്ഷണം അവിടന്ന് ആയികളയാം..ന്തേ  
അത് പറഞ്ഞു കുരുവിള ജോണ് നെ നോക്കി കണ്ണ്ഇറുക്കുന്നു....
ഫരൂഖ്:-  അയ്യോ... ലഞ്ചു നേരത്തെ കഴിഞ്ഞു ഞങ്ങൾക്ക് ഇന്ന് ഒരു ഗസ്റ്റ്* ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു .... ബാക്കി വരണത് പട്ടിക്കു കൊടുക്കാർ ആണ് പതിവ് ...നീ വാ ഇന്ന് പട്ടിക്കു കൊടുക്കണ്ടാന്ന് വെയ്ക്കാം..           
ഇത് കേട്ടതും ദേഷ്യത്തിൽ കുരുവിള ഫോണ്* കട്ട്* ചെയ്തു.... (മനസ്സിൽ) ‘എന്റെ പട്ടി വരും’...
ഇത് കണ്ടു ഒന്നും മനസിലാകാതെ ജോണ്...
ജോണ്:- എന്തെ .....
കുരുവിള:- ഹേ...അവൻ സ്ഥലത്തില്ല....ഹണിമൂണ്* ട്രിപ്പ്* ...അടുത്തആഴ്ച്ചയെ വരൂ...
ജോണ് കുരുവിളയുടെ ഭാവ വ്യെത്യാസം കണ്ടു ഒന്ന് ആക്കി തലയാട്ടി..
ജോണ്:-എടാ ജീവിക്ക ആണേൽ നല്ല ഫുഡ്* അടിച്ചു ജീവിക്കണം...അതും വള ഇട്ട കൈ കൊണ്ട് ഇണ്ടാക്കിയത്*.... നമുക്ക് ഒക്കെ ഈ തിരക്ക് കഴിഞ്ഞു എപ്പോലാണോ ഒന്ന് സെറ്റിൽ ആകാൻ പറ്റുന്നത് 
കുരുവിള:- അതിനിപ്പോ എന്തിനാണാവോ വളയിട്ട കൈ ...ഈ വാച്ച് കെട്ടിയ കൈ പോരെ...
ജോണ്:- തിന്നണ കാര്യം അല്ലടാ പറഞ്ഞത്....നല്ല ബീഫ് ഉലത്തിയത്* ഒരു പ്ലേറ്റ് ഇപ്പൊ കിട്ടിയിരുന്നേൽ...ആഹാ.....
കുരുവിള:-  അതാണ ഇത്ര വലിയ കാര്യം...ബീഫ് ഉലത്തിയത്* നമ്മടെ സ്പെഷ്യൽ ഐറ്റം അല്ലെ...വെറും 5 മിനിറ്റു കൊണ്ട് ഞാനുണ്ടാക്കും 
ജോണ്:- എടാ നിനക്ക് സത്യമായിട്ടും ഉണ്ടാക്കാൻ അറിയോ...
കുരുവിള ഇന്നസെൻറ് സ്റ്റൈൽ തല ആട്ടുന്നു...
ജോണ്:- എന്നാ നീ അതിന്റെ recipe ഒന്ന് പറ...നോക്കട്ടെ ... ഓ പിന്നെ 5 മിനിട്ടേ!!!  
കുരുവിള:- അതായതു... നല്ല ഒന്നാംതരം ബീഫ് അരകിലോ...പിന്നെ മുളക്,മല്ലി, മഞ്ഞൾ, സവാള, വെളുത്തുള്ളി, ഇഞ്ചി പാകത്തിന്....ഇത് എടുക്കാൻ എത്ര മിനിറ്റ് വേണം..
ജോണ്:- സാദനം സ്റ്റോക്ക്* ഉണ്ടേൽ എടുത്തു വെയ്ക്കാൻ ഒരു 2 മിനിറ്റ് മതി...
കുരുവിള:-ഓക്കേ....ഇനി നിന്റെ വീട് ക്രോസ് ചെയ്തു അപ്പുറത്ത് എത്താൻ  എത്ര മിനിറ്റു വേണം...
ജോണ്:- ഹ്മ്മം ഞാൻ ഒറ്റ മിനിറ്റ് കൊണ്ട് ക്രോസ് ചെയ്യും...വീട് ഒക്കെ പിന്നെ ക്രോസ് ചെയ്യാം നീ കുക്ക് ചെയ്യണത് എങ്ങനെ എന്ന് പറ
കുരുവിള:- അത് തന്നെ പറഞ്ഞു വരണത്...റോഡ്* ക്രോസ് ചെയ്താൽ കാണുന്ന കട ഏതാണ്? നമ്മുടെ ബീരനിക്കയുടെ ഹോട്ടൽ ....അവിടെ കയറി ബീഫ് ഉലത്തിയത്* ഓര്ഡർ കൊടുത്താൽ 2 മിനിട്ടിനകം എത്തും നല്ല രുചികരമായ ബീഫ് ഉലത്തിയത്* അങ്ങനെ 5 മിനിറ്റിൽ റെഡി.
ഇത് കേട്ടതും ജോണ് കുരുവിളയെ തലയിണ കൊണ്ട് എറിയുന്നു...
ജോണ്: വിശന്നിട്  വയ്യ പൊയ് വല്ലതും വാങ്ങി വാടാ....എനിക്ക് 2 മെയിൽ കൂടെ അയക്കാൻ ഉണ്ട്..

*സീൻ 04.*

കുരുവിള ഡ്രസ്സ്* ചെയ്യുന്നു...
കുരുവിള:- .നിനക്ക് എന്താ വേണ്ടത്...
ജോണ്: പരിചയം ഇല്ലാത്ത സ്ഥലതൂന്നു എങ്ങനാ നോണ്* വെജ് കഴിക്കനതു ...എനിക്ക് ..mmm... M for ദോശ ...
കുരുവിള:- M  for ദോശയോ ...D for ദോശ എന്ന് പറയട....
ജോണ്: മസാല ദോശ ആണെന്ഗിലോ...
കുരുവിള:-  ഹോ അങ്ങനെ....ഞാനും വിചാരിക്കുവ....കഴിഞ്ഞ കുറെ ദിവസങ്ങള് ആയി മട്ടണ്*, ചിക്കൻ ....കൊഴുപ്പ് വല്ലാണ്ട് കൂടുന്നു.... ശരീരം നോക്കണ്ടേ.... അതോണ്ട് ...ഇന്ന് ബീഫ് ഫ്രൈ ആയി കളയാം 
കണ്ണാടിയിൽ നോക്കി മുഖം മിനുക്കണ  കുരുവിളയോട് ജോണ്  ...
ജോണ്: എടാ മതിയട....ചായകടയിൽ പോകാൻ ഇതിനും മാത്രം ഒരുങ്ങണ
കുരുവിള:-  ഫേസ് ബുക്കിൽ ലേഡീസ്ന്റെ ലൈകിൽ വേൾഡ് റെക്കോർഡ്* ഇടാൻ പോണ ഈ കുരുവിള പുറത്തു പോകുമ്പോൾ ഫാൻസ്*നെ നിരാശ പെടുതരുതല്ലോ...
ഡ്രസ്സ്* ഇട്ടു റെഡി അയ കുരുവിള ബെഡ്ഡിൽ നിന്ന് മൊബയിൽ എടുക്കുമ്പോൾ ബെഡിൽ ജെട്ടി കിടക്കുന്നത്  കണ്ടു....അത് കയ്യിൽ എടുക്കുന്നു...
കുരുവിള:- ഹോ....ഇന്നും ഇത് ഇടാൻ മറന്നല്ലോ... 
ജോണ്: എടാ അത് pants ന്റെ പുറത്തൂടെ ഇട്ടോ... ഫാന്റം ഫാൻസ്*ന്റെ ലൈക്* കൂടെ കിട്ടും... 
കുരുവിള:- ഹ്മ്മ് ഇനി എന്റെ പട്ടി ഇടും...
ദേഷ്യത്തിൽ കുരുവിള അത് വലിച്ചെറിയുന്നു.....അത് അലമാരിയുടെ അടിയിലേക്ക് വീണു....
കുരുവിള വേഗത്തിൽ നടന്നു പുറത്തേക്കു പോകുന്നു ...ഡോർ വലിച്ചു അടയ്ക്കുന്നു.
ജോണ് പതിയെ അലമാരിയുടെ അടുത്ത് ചെന്ന് അടിയിലേക്ക് കൈ ഇടുന്നു....
ജോണ്: അവന് വേണ്ടേൽ വേണ്ട...ആവശ്യകാരന് അഒവ്ചിത്യം  പാടില്ലാലോ... ജെട്ടിയുടെ  കാര്യത്തിൽ ദരിക്കാൻ ഇഷ്ടം ഇല്ലാത്തവനെ നിർബന്ദിക്കരുതു എന്നാണ് ശാസ്ത്രം
പെട്ടന് കയ്യിൽ ഒരു ഡയറി തടയുന്നു... 
ജോണ്* അത് എടുത്തു ...ഡയറി തുറന്നപ്പോൾ അതിൽ നിന്ന് ഒരു യുവതിയുടെ  ഫോട്ടോ താഴേക്ക്* വീഴുന്നു...ജോണ് ആ ഫോട്ടോ എടുക്കുന്നു...സുന്ദരിയായ അവളുടെ ഫോട്ടോയിൽ കണ്ണ് ഉടക്കി  ജോണ്ന്റെ മുഖം വിടരുന്നു... അവൻ ഫോട്ടോയുടെ മറുവശം നോക്കുന്നു...മറുവശത്ത് FB പാസ്സ്*വേർഡ്* - അനിത123 എന്ന് എഴുതിയിരിക്കുന്നു...ബെഡിൽ വന്നിരുന്ന ജോണ് ഡയറി മറിച്ചു നോക്കുന്നു...
ജോണ്: രവി ചന്ദ്രൻ...
ബാക്ക്ഗ്രൌണ്ട്ൽ....രവിയുടെ സബ്ദം...
ഇന്ന് ആ അപ്സരസിനെ ഞാൻ കണ്ടു... സവ്ന്ദര്യം അതിന്റെ പരമോന്നതിയിൽ ....ശെരിക്കും ഒരു അപ്സരസുതന്നെ .. എത്ര ശ്രെമിച്ചിട്ടും ആ മുഖം മനസ്സിൽ നിന്ന് പോനില്ലാലോ ദൈവമേ !
ജോണ് പേജു മറിക്കുന്നു....
ഇന്ന് ഒരു ഫ്രണ്ട് വഴി അവളുടെ പേര് കിട്ടി..അനിത വാര്യര് ...വെറുതെ FB യിൽ സെർച്ച്* ചെയ്തതാ....ഫ്രണ്ട് റിക്വസ്റ്റ് അയക്കാൻ മനസുപറയുന്നു..
എന്റെ കവിതകളുടെ ഗുണം ആണോ എന്നറിയില്ല 2 ദിവസത്തിന് ശേഷം എന്റെ റിക്വസ്റ്റ് അവൾ accept  ചെയ്തിരിക്കുന്നു...
ജോണ് പേജു മറിക്കുന്നു....
ഞങൾ വല്ലാണ്ട് അടുത്ത്...എന്റെ ഓരോ കവിതകളും അവൾ criticize ചെയ്തു ഒപിനിഒൻ പറയും...
ഇന്ന് അവൾ എന്നെ കുറിച്ച് തിരക്കി ....പ്രൊഫൈൽ പിക്ചർ പോലും FB യിൽ ഇടാത്തതിനെ  കുറിച്ച് ചോദിച്ചു... നമുക്ക് ഒന്ന് മീറ്റ്* ചെയ്യാൻ പറ്റുമോ എന്ന് ... എന്റെ കവിതകളിലൂടെ  എന്നിലേക്കവൾ വല്ലാണ്ട് അടുത്തിരിക്കുന്നു ..അവളുടെ മുന്നില് പ്രത്യക്ഷ പെടാൻ സമയം ആയി.... രേഷ്മയെ ഒര്കുമ്പോൾ ആണ്...അവളെങ്ങാനും ഇത് അറിഞ്ഞാൽ... ഹേ ...ഒന്ന് മീറ്റ്* ചെയ്തു എന്ന് വെച്ച്...

ജോണ്: ഓഹോ അപ്പോൾ ഇവൾ ഇവനെ കണ്ടിട്ടില്ല അല്ലെ...
ജോണ് വേഗം ലാപ്* ടോപ്* എടുക്കുന്നു...ഫേസ് ബുക്ക്*ഇൽ user ID രവി ചന്ദ്രൻ എന്നും പാസ്സ്*വേർഡ്* അനിത 123 എന്നും ടൈപ്പ് ചെയ്യുന്നു... രവിയുടെ ID  ഓപ്പണ്* ആകുന്നു... പ്രൊഫൈൽ പിക്ചർ oru flower... അവൻ ഫോട്ടോസ് നോക്കുന്നു...രവിയുടെതായി ഫോട്ടോ ഒന്നും ഇല്ല... രവിയുടെ കവിതകളിലൂടെ കണ്ണ് ഓടിക്കുന്നു....
ജോണ്: ഓഹോ അപ്പോൾ കവി ആണ് അല്ലെ.......
പെട്ടന് അനിതയുടെ മെസ്സേജ് ....
അനിത:- ഹെലോ ... നാളെ 4 മണി ...മറക്കണ്ട.... 
(അനിതയുടെ മെസ്സേജ് ജോണ് വായിക്കണം ....എന്ഗിലെ പ്രേക്ഷകർക്ക്* മനസിലാകൂ...)
ജോണ് അകെ ടെൻഷൻ ആകുന്നു...പിന്നെ രണ്ടും  കല്പിച്ചു...അവൻ റിപ്ലേ കൊടുക്കുന്നു...
ജോണ്: ഹേ മറക്കാനോ....
അനിത: ഞാൻ രവിയെ എങ്ങനാ തിരിച്ചറിയുക ....
രവി അനിതയുടെ ഫോട്ടോ നോക്കുന്നു
ജോണ്*: എനിക്ക് അനിതയെ അറിയാല്ലോ...I mean അനിതയുടെ ഫോട്ടോ കണ്ടിട്ടുണ്ടല്ലോ ...
അനിത: ഓക്കേ ഞാൻ ഇറങ്ങുവാണ്...നാളെ ഉച്ചവരെ bussy  ആണ്...മീറ്റിങ്ങ് ഉണ്ട്...prepare ചെയ്യണം...ഇനി നമ്മൾ മീറ്റ്* ചെയ്യണത് വരെ ഓണ്*ലൈനിൽ  ഉണ്ടാവില്ല...അപ്പോൾ നാളെ കാള്ടൻ രെസ്റ്റൊരന്റ് ..ഓക്കേ...
ജോണ്*: കാള്ടൻ രെസ്റ്റൊരന്റ് ..?
അനിത: രവി തന്നെ  അല്ലെ അവിടെ മതി എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞത്...marine drive നോട് ചേർന്ന് ആകുമ്പോൾ എനിക്കും എളുപ്പം അല്ലെ.. 
അത് കണ്ടു ജോണ്* മനസ്സിൽ പറയുന്നു..അപ്പോൾ കൊച്ചി ആണ് അല്ലെ... 
ജോണ്*: എസ് എസ് അത് മതി അത് മതി... 
അനിത: ഓക്കേ രവി...ബൈ...
ജോണ്*: ok bye...

*സീൻ 05.*

പുറത്തു പാർകിൽ നില്കുന്ന ജോണ്* ഉം കുരുവിളയും         
കുരുവിള : അപ്പോൾ ഞാൻ ഫുഡ്* വാങ്ങാൻ പോയ സമയത്ത് ഇങ്ങനെ ഒക്കെ നടന്നു അല്ലെ...
ജോണ്*: എടാ....ലവൻ ഡയറിയിൽ എഴുതിയത് എത്ര സത്യം...അവളുടെ മുഖം മനസ്സിൽ നിന്ന് പോകുന്നില്ല...ഇതിപ്പോ ഒരുത്തൻ എല്ലാം റെഡി ആക്കി തന്നിരിക്കുവല്ലേ...ചെന്ന് കണ്ടാൽ മാത്രം മതി...നീ എന്ത് പറയുന്നു
കുരുവികള: സംഭവം ശെരിയാണ്* ..ന്നാലും അവനോടു കാണിക്കാന ചതി അല്ലെഡാ
ജോണ്*: അവൻ അത്ര ക്ലിയർ ഒന്നും അല്ല...രേഷ്മ അറിഞ്ഞാൽ പ്രശ്നം ആണ് എന്നല്ലേ...അതിനര്ത്ഥം എന്തുവാ?
കുരുവിള: അത് അവന്റെ അമ്മയോ മറ്റോ ആയിരിക്കും
ജോണ്*: ഹോ! അമ്മയെ ആരെങ്കിലും പേര് വിളിക്കുവോട...അത് അവന്റെ വൈഫ്* ആയിരിക്കും...എനിക്ക് ഉറപ്പാ...
അവര് സംസാരിക്കുന്നതിനു ഇടയിൽ ഒരു മദ്യപാനി ആടി കുഴഞ്ഞു വന്നു കുരിവിലയുടെ ദേഹത്ത് തട്ടുന്നു 
കുരുവിള: എന്റെ അമ്മാവാ കയ്യിലിരിക്കുന്ന  കാശ് കൊടുത്തു ഇങ്ങനെ വിഷം വാങ്ങികഴിക്കാതെ ആ കാശ്നു വല്ല  ഭക്ഷണവും വാങ്ങി കഴിച്ചു കൂടെ...
വൃദ്ധൻ: ഭക്ഷണം ....അത് പട്ടിയും കഴിക്കും..പക്ഷെ മദ്യം ...അത് മനുഷ്യന് ഉള്ളതാണ്...മദ്യപിക്കു മനുഷ്യൻ ആകൂ...
വൃദ്ധൻ അതും പറഞ്ഞു നടന്നകലുന്നു...അത് നോക്കി അന്തം വിട്ടു നില്കുന്ന  കുരുവിള..
ജോണ്*: നീ എന്ത് പറയുന്നു
കുരുവിള: ശെരിയാണ്*  എന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു                
ജോണ്*: എന്ത് ?
കുരുവിള: (വൃദ്ധൻ പോയ ദിശയിലേക്കു ചൂണ്ടി) അല്ല അയാള് പറഞ്ഞത്...
ജോണ്*: (തലയില കയ്യ് വെയ്കുന്നു )...എടാ നാളത്തെ മീറ്റിങ്ങിന്റെ കാര്യം ആണ്...ഞാൻ പോവാല്ലേ
കുരുവിള: ഹോ അത്...നീ ദൈര്യം ആയി പോ...ഞാനുണ്ട് നിന്റെ കൂടെ...
ജോണ്*ന്റെ മുഖം തെളിയുന്നു 
ജോണ്*: പോകാല്ലേ....നമുക്ക് നാളെ വെളിപ്പിനു പുറപ്പെടണം എന്നാലെ വൈകിട്ട് 4 മണിക്ക് മുൻപ് അവിടെ എത്താൻ പറ്റൂ..
കുരുവിള: എന്നാലും ആരായിരിക്കും..ആ രേഷ്മ! ഈ രെവി ഇപ്പോൾ എവിടയിരികും 
തടിക്കു കൈകൊടുത്തു ആലോചിച്ചു നില്ക്കണ കുരുവിള      

*സീൻ 06.*

രവിയുടെ വീട് ...സൂമിൻ ചെയ്തു പതിയെ കാണിക്കുന്നു ...അകത്തു നിന്നും രവിയുടെ ശബ്ദം ..
"രേഷ്മേ ...രേഷ്മാ ....
ഇപ്പോൾ ഷെൽഫിൽ എന്തോ തിരയുന്ന രവിയെ കാണാം...
 രവി:- ഒരു സാദനം വെച്ചാൽ ..കാണില്ല...രേഷ്മാ .....
അപ്പുറത്ത് ഫോണിൽ ആരോടോ സംസാരിക്കുന്ന രേഷ്മയെ കാണിക്കുന്നു...
രേഷ്മ: അപ്പൊ ശെരിയെടി...നീ ഒന്നുകൊണ്ടും വിഷമികേണ്ട ..ഞാൻ  വരാം ....ഞാൻ ഉണ്ടാവും ....അപ്പൊ ഓക്കേ ...
ഫോണ്* കട്ട്* ചെയ്തു കൊണ്ട് രവിയുടെ അടുത്തേക്ക് വരുന്ന രേഷ്മ...
രേഷ്മ: എന്താ ഏട്ടാ ...എന്നതാ ഈ തിരയുന്നത്...
രവി: താൻ എന്റെ ഡയറി ..കണ്ടോ.അത് ഇവിടെ എവിടേയോ ആണല്ലോ വെച്ചത്...
രേഷ്മ: ഹോ അതാണോ..അത് അവിടെ എവിടെ എങ്കിലും കാണും...വാ വന്നു അത്താഴം കഴിക്കാൻ നോക്ക്...
അത് പറഞ്ഞു രേഷ്മ തിരിഞ്ഞു നടക്കുന്നു...
തലയിൽ കൈവെച്ചു  ആലോചിച്ചു നില്ക്കണ രവി...
രവി (ആത്മഗതം):- എന്നാലും അത് എവിടെ പൊയ് ...

*സീൻ 07.*

ടയനിംഗ് ടേബിൾ ...
രവി ഭഷണം കഴിക്കുന്നു...അടുത്ത് വന്നു സെർവ് ചെയ്തുകൊണ്ട്* രേഷ്മ... 
രേഷ്മ : ഞാൻ പറഞ്ഞിട്ടിലെ എന്റെ ഫ്രണ്ട് അനു ....അവളായിരുന്നു നേരെത്തെ ഫോണിൽ ...അവൾക്കു ഒരു പ്രോപോസ്സൽ ..നാളെ ഞാനും കൂടെ ചെല്ലാൻ ..
രവി: നീ എന്തിനാ ..അതിനു അവളുടെ പേരന്റ്സ്*  ഇല്ലേ ...
രേഷ്മ : അവര് സ്റ്റെറ്റ്സിൽ  ആണ് ....ഇവള്ക്ക് 6 വയസുള്ളപ്പോൾ അവര് സെപെറേറ്റ്   ആയി ...പിന്നെ നാട്ടിലുള്ള അങ്കിൾന്റെ കൂടെ ആയിരുന്നു അവൾ പഠിച്ചതും വളർന്നതും എല്ലാം ...ഇവളുടെ അച്ഛനും അമ്മയും രണ്ടു പേരും വേറെ വിവാഹം ചെയ്തു അതിൽ കുട്ടികളും ആയി അവർ അവിടെ US ൽ സെറ്റിൽഡാനു  ..വല്ലപ്പോഴും വരുന്ന ഫോണ്* കാൾസ് ..അതിൽ ഒതുങ്ങി പിന്നെ അവരും ആയിട്ടുള്ള ഇവളുടെ കണക്ഷൻ ...
രവി : ഹോ ...കഷ്ടം ..ഇതൊന്നും എനിക്കറിയില്ലാരുന്നു ....
രേഷ്മ: പാവം ആണ് അവൾ ..കോളജിലെ എന്റെ ബെസ്റ്റ് ഫ്രണ്ട് ...നന്നായി പാടും...എന്ത് രസമാ അവളുടെ പട്ടു കേള്ക്കാൻ ....കല അതാണ് അവളുടെ ലോകം....നാളെ എന്തായാലും ഏട്ടൻ എന്റെ കൂടെ വരണം ....ഞാൻ അവൾക്കു വാക്ക് കൊടുത്തു പൊയ് ...
രവി പെട്ടന്ന് ഓർക്കുന്നു  (ആത്മഗതം) “നാളെ അല്ലെ അനിതയും ആയി കാണാം എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞിരിക്കുന്നത്” ...
രവി: അല്ല രേഷ്മാ നാളെ വൈകിട്ട് എനിക്ക് ഒരു മീറ്റിംഗ് ഉള്ളതാ ....കൊച്ചിയിൽ 
രേഷ്മ : ആഹാ! ...ഇതും കൊച്ചിയിൽ തന്നെ...അപ്പോൾ എന്നെ അവിടെ ഇറക്കി രവി പോയിക്കോളു ...മീറ്റിംഗ് കഴിഞ്ഞു വന്നാൽ മതി ...അത്രയും സമയം എനിക്ക് അവളും ആയി സംസാരിച്ചു ഇരിക്കാലോ ....
രവി: എങ്കിൽ ഓക്കേ...
രവി പതിയെ എഴുന്നേറ്റു  കൈ കഴുകാൻ വാഷ്* ബേസണ്* അടുത്തേക്ക് പോണു....

*സീൻ 08.*

ഒരു വളവു തിരിഞ്ഞു വരുന്ന ജോണ്*ന്റെ കാറ് ....ജോണ്* ഡ്രൈവ് ചെയയുന്നു ... സൈഡ് സീറ്റിൽ  കുരുവിള ....
ജോണ്*: അല്ല ഇത് ഇപ്പൊ എവിടാണ് ...
കുരുവിള : ഇത് കൊച്ചി അല്ലെ മച്ചാ ...
ജോണ്*: ഒരു കീറ് ഇട്ടു തന്നാലുണ്ടല്ലോ ....എടാ ആ ഹോട്ടൽ ഇല്ലേ കാൾട്ടൻ ഹോട്ടൽ ...അതിന്റെ കാര്യം ആണ് ചോദിച്ചത് ...
കുരുവിള : ഹോ അത് ....അത് ഇവിടെ ആരോടെഗിലും ചോദിച്ചാലോ ....
ജോണ്* പുറത്തേക്കു കൈചൂണ്ടി ...'നീ ദേ ആ ചേട്ടനോട് ചോദിക്ക് '..
കുരുവിള : ഹേ ..അത് വേണ്ട അയാള്ക്ക് അറിയാമെന്നു തോന്നണില്ല ..
അപ്പുറത്ത് ബസ്* സ്റ്റോപ്പ്* ൽ നില്ക്കണ പെണ്*കുട്ടികളെ നോക്കി....
കുരുവിള: ദെ അവിടെ നിർത്തു ..ഞാൻ പൊയ് അവരോടു ചോദിച്ചിട്ട് വരാം ..
ജോണ്* കുരുവിളയുടെ രോഗം മനസിലായ ഭാവത്തിൽ നോക്കുന്നു 
ജോണ്*: ങും ...ങും ...ചെല്ല് ചെല്ല് ... അവരുടെ കയ്യിൽ  വാങ്ങിച്ചോ
ജോണ്* കാറ് സൈഡ് ആക്കുന്നു ...
കുരുവിള : ഹം ....മോനെ ജോണേ ....മൈദ കൊണ്ട് പൊറോട്ട ഉണ്ടാക്കാം ...എന്ന് വെച്ച് പൊറോട്ട കൊണ്ട് മൈദ ഉണ്ടാക്കാൻ പറ്റുമോ ...കളി കുരുവിളയോടാ ...
അതും പറഞ്ഞു ഗമക്ക് കുരുവിള പതിയെ കാറിൽ നിന്ന് ഇറങ്ങി ..റിയർ വ്യൂ മിറരിൽ നോക്കി മുഖം മിനുക്കുന്നു ...ജോണ്* പെട്ടന്ന് കൈ കൊണ്ട് വേഗം ചെല്ലട എന്നെ ഭാവത്തിൽ ആഗ്യം കാണിക്കുന്നു ...കുരുവിള പതിയെ പെണ്*കുട്ടികളുടെ അടുത്തേക്ക് നടക്കുന്നു ...അത് നോക്കി കാറിൽ ഇരിക്കുന്ന ജോണ് ....
പെണ്*കുട്ടികളുടെ അടുത്ത് എത്തിയ കുരുവിള 
കുരുവിള: എക്സ്കുസ് മി ...
പെട്ടന്ന് പെണ്*കുട്ടികൾ കുരുവിളയെ നോക്കുന്നു ...ചെറിയ കള്ളച്ചിരി പാസാക്കി കുരുവിള 
കുരുവിള: ഒരു ഹെല്പ് പപ്ലീസ് 
 പെണ്*കുട്ടികളിൽ ഒരാൾ : ഹ്മ് ....ന്താ ...
മറ്റുള്ളവർ കുരുവിളയെ നോക്കി ഒന്ന് ആക്കി ചിരിക്കുന്നു ...
പെണ്*കുട്ടികളുടെ പെരുമാറ്റത്തിൽ കുരുവിള ഒന്ന് പരിഭ്രമിച്ചു..
കുരുവിള: ഈ ഹോൾട്ടൻ കട്ടിൽ എവിടാണ് ...
പരിഭ്രമിച്ച  കുരുവിളയുടെ നാക്ക്* ഇടറിയുള്ള ആ ചോദ്യം കേട്ട് പെണ്*കുട്ടികൾ പൊട്ടിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നു ...
അതിൽ ഒരുവൾ: ഹോ കട്ടിൽ അന്യേഷിച്ചാണ് അല്ലെ...ഡബിൾ ആണോ സിംഗിൾ ആണോ...
അതും പറഞ്ഞു അവർ വീണ്ടും ചിരിക്കുന്നു ..
ആകെ ചമ്മിയ കുരുവിള ഒരു വിധത്തിൽ ...
കുരുവിള: അയ്യോ അല്ല ..ഈ കാൾട്ടൻ ഹോട്ടൽ ആണ് ഞാൻ ഉദ്യേശിച്ചത്* 
അത് കേട്ടതും പെണ്*കുട്ടികൾ വീണ്ടും കുരുവിളയെ ആക്കി ചിരിക്കുന്നു ..
മറ്റൊരു പെണ്*കുട്ടി : ഓഹോ അപ്പൊ ഹോട്ടലിൽ ഇടാന് ആണ് അല്ലെ...ബെഡ് വേണ്ടേ ചേട്ടാ...
ഇതും കൂടെ ആയപ്പോൾ കുരുവിള അകെ വിളറി...ഇനി അവിടെ നിന്നാൽ പന്തി അല്ല ഏന് കണ്ടു ..പതിയെ വലിയുന്നു ..
കുരുവിള സ്ഥലം കാലിയാക്കുന്ന കണ്ടു പെണ്*കുട്ടികൾ ഉറക്കെ ചിരിക്കുന്നു ..."അയ്യോ ചേട്ടാ പോകല്ലേ..ഞങളെ കൂടെ കൊണ്ട് പൊകൂ ....."

കാറിലേക്ക് വേഗത്തിൽ വരുന്ന കുരുവിളയെ നോക്കി ഇരിക്കുന്ന ജോണ്* ...ഡോർ തുറന്നു അകത്തു കയറിയതും കുരുവിള..
കുരുവിള: വേഗം വിട്ടോ ....വിളഞ്ഞ വിത്തുകളാണ് ...
ഇത് കണ്ടു ജോണ്* പൊട്ടി ചിരിച്ചു കൊണ്ട്...
ജോണ്*: ഞാൻ നിന്നോട് ആദ്യമേ പറഞ്ഞതല്ലേ തെരസ്സാസ് ലെ കുട്ടികളോട അവന്റെ നമ്പർ ...ഇപ്പൊ അവര് മൈദ ഇല്ലാതെ  പൊറോട്ട ഉണ്ടാക്കിയേനെ ...
അതും പറഞ്ഞു ജോണ്* വീണ്ടും ചിരിക്കുന്നു ...ഇത് കേള്ക്കാത്ത  ഭാവത്തിൽ കുരുവിള സീറ്റിൽ ചാഞ്ഞു കിടന്നു വിയര്പ്പ് തുടക്കുന്നു...
കുരുവിള: എടാ ആാ A/c ഒന്ന് കൂട്ടി ഇട്...
അത് കേട്ട് ജോണ്* പൊട്ടി ചിരിച്ചു കൊണ്ട് കാറ് എടുക്കുന്നു....ദൂരേക്ക്* പോകുന്ന കാറ് ...

*സീൻ 09.*

രവിയുടെ യും രേഷ്മ യുടെയും കാറ് ദൂരേന്നു കാണിക്കുന്നു...കാറിനുള്ളിൽ ഡ്രൈവ് ചെയ്യുന്ന രവി,.
രവി: അല്ലടോ.. തന്റെ ഫ്രണ്ട് ന്റെ വീട് ഇവിടെ എവിടാ ന്നാ പറഞ്ഞത് ...
രേഷ്മ : വീട്ടില് അല്ല ഹോട്ടലിൽ ആണ് അവരുടെ മീറ്റിംഗ് ....
രവി: ഹോട്ടൽ ? ഏതു  ഹോട്ടൽ ?
രേഷ്മ: കാൾട്ടൻ  ഹോട്ടൽ ന്നാ പറഞ്ഞത് ....
അത് കേട്ട് രവിയുടെ നെറ്റി ചുളിയുന്നു ....(അത്മഗതം ) "അവിടെ അല്ലെ അനിത വരന്നു പറഞ്ഞത്" ...പരിഭ്രവം മറച്ചു രവി 
രവി: തന്റെ ഫ്രണ്ട് ന്റെ പേര് എന്താണ് ന്നാ പറഞ്ഞത്...
രേഷ്മ: ആരു അനുവിന്റെയോ ...അനിത വാരിയർ ...ഞാൻ അനു ന്നാ വിളിക്കനത് ...

അത് കേട്ടതും രവി ഞെട്ടിതരിച്ചു പൊയ് !!! അയാൾ അറിയാതെ വലതു കാൽ ബ്രേക്ക്* ൽ  .അമരുന്നു..ഒരു ആരവത്തോടെ കാര് പെട്ടന്ന് നില്കുന്നു ....

കുറച്ചു നിമിഷങ്ങൾ  എടുത്തു അയാൾ ആ ഞെട്ടലിൽ നിന്ന് മോചിതനാവാൻ ....എന്താണ് സംഭവിച്ചത് എന്ന് അറിയാതെ ബ്രേക്ക്* ഇട്ടതിന്റെ ആഘാതത്തിൽ  നിന്ന് മനോദൈര്യം വീണ്ടെടുത്ത രേഷ്മ ..
രേഷ്മ : എന്താ!!! ..എന്ത് പറ്റി ...?
ആ ചോദ്യം കേട്ട് പെട്ടന്ന്  ഉണര്ന്നപോലെ രവി..
രവി: അത് ...അത് പിന്നെ....ഒരു പൂച്ച കുറുകെ ചാടിയതാ ...
രേഷ്മ നെഞ്ചിൽ കൈവെച്ചു കൊണ്ട് ....നെടുവീര്പ്പ് ഇട്ടു ...
രേഷ്മ : ഹോ ! ഞാനങ്ങു പേടിച്ചു പൊയ്....
അത് കേൾക്കാത്ത  ഭാവത്തിൽ അയാൾ കാർ പതിയെ മുന്നോട്ടെടുത്തു ....
ദൂരേക്ക്* പോകുന്ന കാർ ....


*സീൻ 10*

കാൾട്ടൻ ഹോട്ടൽന്റെ ബോർഡ്* ....പതിയെ ഹോട്ടൽ കാണിക്കുന്നു... ....അതിന്റെ പാർക്കിംഗ് ഏരിയയിലേക്ക് വരുന്ന രവിയുടെ കാർ ..രവി കാർ പാർക്ക്* ചെയ്യുന്നു ...ഡോർ തുറന്നു രണ്ടു പേരും ഇറങ്ങുന്നു ... ഡോർ അടച്ചു നടക്കുന്നതിനിടയിൽ രവി ...
രവി: എന്നാപിന്നെ ...കഴിയുമ്പോൾ വിളിച്ചാൽ മതി ....
രേഷ്മ: അത് എന്ത് പോക്കാ ചേട്ടാ ....ഒന്നാമത് എനിക്ക് പരിചയം ഇല്ലാത്ത സ്ഥലം...ഒന്ന് അകത്തു വിട്ടിട്ടുപോ ...അവള് വന്നോ എന്ന് നോക്കട്ടെ .....
...അയാളുടെ മുഖം വല്ലതാകുന്നു ....
ആത്മഗതം (താൻ എന്തിനാണോ വന്നത് ..ആരെ കാണാൻ ആണോ വന്നത് ...അതിനു വേണ്ടി തന്നെ അല്ലെ ഇവൾ ക്ഷണിക്കണത് ....എങ്ങനെയും ഇവിടെ നിന്നും സ്കിപ് ആയില്ലേൽ അപകടം ആണ്...)
രവി: അതല്ല രേഷ്മ ...ഞാൻ പറഞ്ഞിരുന്നതല്ലേ എന്റെ മീറ്റിംഗ് ന്റെ കാര്യം...ഇപ്പോൾ തന്നെ ലേറ്റ് ആയി...
രേഷ്മ: അതൊന്നും പറഞ്ഞാൽ പറ്റില്ല....ഒരു 5 മിനിറ്റു ...പ്ലീസ് ...
അപ്പോഴേക്കും അവർ നടന്നു ഹോട്ടൽന്റെ ഡോർനു അടുത്ത് എത്തിയിരുന്നു ....
പെട്ടന്നാണ് പിന്നിൽ നിന്ന് ഒരു വിളി കേട്ടത് 
"രേഷ്മാ ".....
രണ്ടു പേരും ശബ്ദം  കേട്ടിടത്തേക്ക് തിരിഞ്ഞു നോക്കുന്നു ...
പകുതി തുറന്നു പിടിച്ച ഡോറിൽ  ....കാറ്റത്ത്* പാറി പറക്കുന്ന മുടിയിഴകൾ കൈകൊണ്ടു തഴുകി ...ഒരു മന്ദസ്മിതത്താൽ നില്കുന്ന അനിത!!! ....
അനിത വാരിയരുടെ  എൻട്രി ....വെളുത്ത ഡ്രസ്സ്* ഇട്ട അനിത പതിയെ ഡോർ തുറന്നു പുറത്തേക്കു വരുന്നു...
അതുകണ്ട് രേഷ്മ സന്തോഷത്തോടെ അവളുടെ അടുത്തേക്ക്....കെട്ടി പിടിച്ചു കൊണ്ട് 
രേഷ്മ: അനു ...എത്ര നാളായെട കണ്ടിട്ട് ....
രണ്ടു പേരുടെയും സന്തോഷ പ്രകടനം ....അത് അന്തം വിട്ടു നോക്കി നില്ക്കണ രവി...രവിയുടെ മുഖത്തു  പല ഭാവങ്ങൾ മിന്നി മറയുന്നു ...അയാൾ അനിതയെ തന്നെ നോക്കുന്നു...

അനിത: നീ തനിച്ചാണോ വന്നത്

രേഷ്മ: ഹേയ്  അല്ല ....
പിന്നെ രവിയുടെ നേരെ തിരിഞ്ഞു 
രേഷ്മ: ഏട്ടാ ....
എന്നിട്ട് അനിതയോട് ആയി ....
രേഷ്മ: ഇതാണ് എന്റെ ആള് ...ഏട്ടാ ഇത് അനിത ...
അനിത രവിയുടെ നേരെ തിരിയുന്നു 
അനിത: ഹായ് 
രവി അകെ വിളറി ....എന്ത് പറയണം എന്നറിയാതെ ....തിരിച്ചു ഒരു ഹായ് പറയുന്നു...
രേഷ്മ: നിന്റെ ആള് എവിടെ?....എത്തിയോ ...?
അനിത: ഞാൻ ഇപ്പോൾ വന്നതേ ഉള്ളു...റിസപ്ഷനിൽ പറഞ്ഞിട്ടുണ്ട്.
എന്നാൽ നമുക്ക് അകത്തോട്ടു ഇരുന്നാലോ...
രേഷ്മ തലയാട്ടുന്നു...തിരിഞ്ഞു കെഞ്ചുന്ന ഭാവത്തിൽ രവിയുടെ നേരെ നോക്കുന്നു ... മനസില്ല മനസോടെ അവരോടൊപ്പം രവിയും അകത്തേക്ക് ..

*സീൻ 11*

അകത്തു സംസാരിച്ചു ഇരിക്കുന്ന രേഷ്മയും അനിതയും...
ആലോചിച്ചു ഇരിക്കുന്ന രവി ...
" നീ കാത്തിരിക്കുന്നത് എന്നെ ആണ് കുട്ടി ...നിന്റെ മുന്നില് പ്രത്യക്ഷപ്പെടാൻ എനിക്കിനി ആവില്ല ....കുറെ നേരത്തെ കാത്തിരിപ്പിനു ഒടുവിൽ നിന്നെ  ചതിച്ച ആ അഞ്ജാത 'രവി' യെ ശപിച്ചു കൊണ്ട് മടങ്ങാൻ ആണ് നിന്റെ വിധി...."
രവിയുടെ ചിന്തകള്ക്ക് വിരാമം ഇട്ടു കൊണ്ട് പെട്ടന്ന് രേഷ്മ ..
രേഷ്മ: അല്ല ചേട്ടന് തിരക്കാണേൽ പൊയ്ക്കൊള് ....ഇവൾ  ഉണ്ടല്ലോ ...കഴിയുമ്പോൾ ഫോണ്* ചെയ്യാം...
രവി: ഇല്ല കുഴപ്പം ഇല്ല ....എന്തായാലും വന്നതല്ലേ ആളെ കണ്ടിട്ട് പോകാം...
രേഷ്മയുടെ മുഖം വിടരുന്നു....അവൾ പെട്ടന്ന് എഴുന്നേറ്റു ..
രേഷ്മ : താങ്ക് യു .....വരൂ നമുക്ക് റിസപ്ഷനിൽ ഒന്ന് അന്യേഷിക്കാം ...
രവിയും എഴുന്നേറ്റു രേഷ്മയോടൊപ്പം പോകുന്നു..

*സീൻ 12*

റിസപ്ഷൻ ....
ഡോർ തുറന്നു അകത്തേക്ക് വരുന്ന ജോണും  കുരുവിളയും ...
കുരുവിള: അല്ല ആള് വന്നു കാണുമോ...മണി നാലു കഴിഞ്ഞല്ലോ ...
റിസപ്ഷനിലേക്ക് കൈ ചൂണ്ടി ജോണ്* ...
ജോണ്*: നമുക്ക് ഇവിടെ ഒന്ന് ..ചോദിക്കാം.
അവർ പതിയെ അങ്ങോട്ട്* നടക്കുന്നു ...
ഈ സമയം രവിയും രേഷ്മയും അവിടെ എത്തുന്നു ...

റിസപ്ഷനിസ്റ്റ്നോട് ജോണ്* ...
ജോണ്*: ഒരു അനിത വാരിയർ... 

ഇതു കേട്ട രേഷ്മ പെട്ടന്ന് ജോണ്*നെ നോക്കുന്നു ....പിന്നെ തിരിഞ്ഞു രവിയെ നോക്കുന്നു ...

റിസപ്ഷനിസ്റ്റ് : yes ....ദാ ( രേഷ്മ യെ ചൂണ്ടി )
പെട്ടന്ന് ജോണ്* രേഷ്മ യെ നോക്കി നെറ്റി ചുളികുന്നു ....പിന്നെ കുരുവിളയെ നോക്കുന്നു...ഫോട്ടോ യിലെ മുഖം ആയി മാച്ച് അല്ലാലോ എന്ന് ചിന്തിച്ചു തുടങ്ങുമ്പോൾ...രേഷ്മ പെട്ടന്ന് ചിരിച്ചു കൊണ്ട്...
രേഷ്മ :അയ്യോ! ഞാൻ അല്ല...ആളു അവിടെ ഉണ്ട്...
ഞാൻ അവളുടെ ഫ്രണ്ട് ആണ് രേഷ്മ ...
പിന്നെ രവിയെ നോക്കി ഇത് എൻറെ ഹസ്ബന്റ് രവി ...
ജോണ്* അത് കേട്ടതും ഒരു ഞെട്ടലോടെ കുരുവിളയെ നോക്കുന്നു...പിന്നെ അനിതയുടെ നേരെ തിരിഞ്ഞു 
ജോണ്*: ഹായ്...ഞാൻ ജോണ്* ....ഇത് എന്റെ ഫ്രണ്ട് കുരുവിള ....
മടിച്ചു മടിച്ചു രവിയുടെ നേരെ കൈ നീട്ടുന്നു ...
ഒന്നും മനസിലാകാതെ രവി ....കൈകൊടുക്കുന്നു.... രവിയുടെ മനസ്സിൽ ഒരു പാട് ചോദ്യങ്ങൾ ....” ആരാണിവൻ” .....
രേഷ്മ: വരൂ അനിത അവിടെ ഉണ്ട്...
ഇത് പറഞ്ഞു അവർ അകത്തേക്ക് നടക്കുന്നു...
അവരെ പിന്തുടരുന്നതിനിടയിൽ ജോണ്* കുരുവിളയോട് പതിഞ്ഞ സ്വരത്തിൽ 
ജോണ്*: നിനക്ക് ആരൊക്കെ ആണ് എന്ന് മനസ്സിലായോ? 
കുരുവിള: അനിതയുടെ ഫ്രണ്ടും ഹസ്ബെന്റും എന്നല്ലേ പറഞ്ഞത്...
ജോണ്*: അതല്ലട ...ആാ പേര് ...നീ ശ്രെധിച്ചോ...രവി രേഷ്മ....ഇത് അവരല്ലേ.... ആ ഡയറിയിലെ ....
പെട്ടന്ന് അത് മനസിലായ ഭാവത്തിൽ ....കുരുവിള 
കുരുവിള: അയ്യോ ...അത് ....ശെരിയാണല്ലോ... പണിയാകുമോ
ജോണ്*: ഇവരെന്താ ഇവിടെ..
പെട്ടന്ന് തിരിഞ്ഞു  നോക്കുന്ന രേഷ്മ ... ജോണിനെയും കുരുവിളയെയും നോക്കി
രേഷ്മ: വരൂ
അത് കേട്ട് അവർ അവരോടൊപ്പം നടക്കുന്നു...

*സീൻ 13*

മൊബൈൽ ഫോണിൽ സര്ഫ് ചെയ്തു ഇരിക്കുന്ന അനിത....പെട്ടന്ന് രേഷ്മ കടന്നു വരുന്നു...
രേഷ്മ: വരുന്നുണ്ട്...
അത് കേട്ട് അനിത ആകാംഷയോടെ നോക്കുന്നു....
കർട്ടൻ മാറ്റി രവി വരുന്നു...തൊട്ടു പിറകെ കുരുവിള... അനിതയുടെ കണ്ണുകൾ ആകാംഷയോടെ ജോണിന് വേണ്ടി പരതി ...
ജോണ്* കടന്നു വരുന്നു...
അനിതയും ജോണ്* ഉം പരസ്പരം നോക്കുന്നു....,രേഷ്മ പെട്ടന്ന് ജോണ്*നോട് ..അനിതയെ ചൂണ്ടി 
രേഷ്മ: അനിത....( പിന്നെ ജോണിനെ ചൂണ്ടി അനിതയോട്) ഇതാണ് ...
അവർ തമ്മിൽ ആദ്യമായി കാണുന്നു...
ബാക്ക്ഗ്രൌണ്ട് ൽ പ്രണയാർദ്ര മായ BGM ...
അവരുടെ ഫേസ് മാറി മാറി കാണിക്കുന്നു...
അവർ പരസ്പരം കണ്ണിൽ കണ്ണിൽ നോക്കി നിന്നു....
ജോണിന്റെ ശംബ്ദം ബാക്ക്ഗ്രൌണ്ട്ൽ
“നിന്നെക്കുറിച്ച് വരികള്* എഴുതിയാൽ ആരും കവി ആയിപ്പോകും പെണ്ണെ .....
നിന്നിലെ വര്*ണ്ണങ്ങള്* ചാലിച്ചാൽ ഒരു ചിത്രകാരനും .....
നിന്നെ കണ്ടു ആ സൗന്ദര്യം കൊത്തിവെച്ച് ആരും ഒരു ശില്പി ആകും....
നിന്റെ ഈണത്തില്*  പാട്ടുകള്* പാടിയാൽ  ഗായകനും ....
പ്രിയ സഖീ നിന്* കടാക്ഷം ആരെയും കോൾമയിർ കൊള്ളിക്കും  
നിന്നെയെനിക്ക് ഇഷ്ടമായി ഒത്തിരി ഒത്തിരി....
തഴുകട്ടെ ഞാന്* വെണ്മലര്* പാദസരമണിഞ്ഞ നിന്* പാദങ്ങള്*...
ഒഴുകട്ടെ ഞാന്* നിന്റെയീമാറിലൂടെ മന്ദം മന്ദം ഒരു ചെറു അരുവിയായി... 
അലിയട്ടെ ഞാന്* നിന്* ഹൃദയത്തില്* മൃദുല സ്പന്ദനമായി...
രേഷ്മ: നിങ്ങൾ ഇങ്ങനെ നോക്കി നില്ക്കാതെ ഇരിക്ക്കൂ..
പെട്ടന്ന് പരിസര ബോധം ഉണ്ടായതു പോലെ അവർ ഇരിക്കുന്നു.... അനിതയുടെയും ജോണ്*ന്റെയും മുഖം വളരെ പ്രസന്നമായിരുന്നു....
ഒന്നും മനസിലാകാതെ രവി...
എല്ലാം കണ്ടു ആസ്വദിച്ച് കൊണ്ട് കുരുവിള....
രേഷ്മ: എന്നാൽ അവർ സംസാരിക്കട്ടെ ....നമ്മൾ എന്തിനാ വെറുതെ സ്വര്ഗത്തിലെ കട്ടുറുമ്പ് ആകുന്നത്*...
അതും പറഞ്ഞു രേഷ്മ ..എഴുന്നേൽക്കുന്നു.കൂടെ രവിയും കുരുവിളയും...അവർ പുറത്തേക്കു ....

*സീൻ 14*

ജോണ്* ഉം അനിതയും സംസാരിക്കുന്നു....
പല അന്ഗിളിൽ  കാണിക്കുന്നു ....ബാക്ക്ഗ്രൌണ്ട് ൽ BGM..
പുറത്ത് മൊബൈലിൽ സംസാരിക്കുന്ന രേഷ്മ...
റിസപ്ഷനിൽ ഇരിക്കുന്ന പെണ്*കുട്ടിയോടു  കുശലം ചോദിക്കുന്ന കുരുവിള....
സിഗരറ്റ് വലിച്ചു ആലോചിച്ചു നില്ക്കണ രവി...
രവിയുടെ ശബ്ദം ബാക്ക്ഗ്രൌണ്ട്ൽ
“അപ്പോൾ രേഷ്മ യെ പോലെ ഒരു ഫ്രണ്ട്  ....അത്രേ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നുള്ളു അവൾക്കു തന്നോട് ....ഒരു നല്ല ഫ്രണ്ട് ആയി കണ്ടു...അവളുടെ ജീവിതത്തിലെ ഏറ്റവും നിര്ണായക തീരുമാനം എടുക്കുന്ന  സമയത്ത് ഒരു സാമീപ്യം അത്രേ അവള് ഉദ്യേശിച്ചുള്ളൂ.....ഞാൻ എന്തൊരു വിഡ്ഢി ...വെറുതെ ആലോചിച്ചു കാടു കയറി.... എന്തായാലും ഇനി അങ്ങനെ തന്നെ ഇരിക്കട്ടെ ...രവി അനിതയെ കാണാൻ ഇന്ന് ഇവിടെ .വന്നിട്ടില്ല..”
വീണ്ടും ജോണ്*നെയും അനിതയെ യും കാണിക്കുന്നു....
അനിത: ഇനി രവി പറ....ഇപ്പൊ ഞാൻ എന്നെ കുറിച്ച് ഒരു intro .തന്നില്ലേ..
ഒരു ചമ്മലോടെ ...അല്പം വിക്കി വിക്കി
ജോണ്*:അത് പിന്നെ എന്റെ..... എന്റെ  ശെരിക്കുള്ള  പേര് ജോണ്* എന്നാണ് .....”രവി” എന്നത് എന്റെ nick name ആണ് ...
അനിത ആചാര്യതോടെ ...
അനിത: ഹോ ...അത് ശെരി ....അപ്പൊ FB പേര് fake ആണ് അല്ലെ..... കവികൾ അല്ലേലും ഇങ്ങനെ അല്ലെ...
അവൾ ചിരിക്കുന്നു....
ജോണ്* വീണ്ടും തുടര്ന്നു...
ജോണ്*: ഞാൻ ഒറ്റ മോനാ ....പപ്പാ എന്റെ... എന്റെ ഒരിഷ്ടതിനും എതിര് നില്ക്കില്ല... മമ്മയും അങ്ങനെ തന്നെ... 
അനിത അങ്കിൾന്റെ കൂടെ ആണ് എന്നല്ലേ പറഞ്ഞത്...അദ്ദേഹം എന്ത് ചെയ്യുന്നു?
അനിത : ആയിരുന്നു....ഇപ്പോൾ അല്ല....
അവൾ ഒന്ന് നിര്ത്തുന്നു....മുഖം വല്ലതവുന്നത് ജോണ്* ശ്രെധിക്കുന്നു ....പിന്നെ അനിത വീണ്ടും തുടര്ന്നു ..
അനിത : ഹി ഈസ്* നോമോർ .....കഴിഞ്ഞ മാസം ആയിരുന്നു... അവളുടെ ശബ്ദം  ഇടറി....  
അനിത: അങ്കിൾ ആയിരുന്നു എന്റെ എല്ലാം ....അങ്കിൾന്റെ മരണം അത് എന്നെ വല്ലാതെ തളർത്തികളഞ്ഞു....ഞാൻ ഒറ്റപെട്ടു എന്ന തോന്നൽ ....അതാണ് ഞാൻ രവി യോട് സോറി ജോണ്* നോട് കാണണം എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞത്....നിങളുടെ കവിതകളിലൂടെ നിങ്ങളെ ഞാൻ അറിയുക ആയിരുന്നു....എന്തോ ഒരു സുരക്ഷിതം എനിക്ക് ഫീൽ ചെയ്തു....അത് കൊണ്ട് തന്നെ ജോണ്*നെ ഇന്ന് ആദ്യമായി കണ്ടപ്പോൾ പോലും എനിക്ക് ഒരു അപരിചിത്വം തോന്നിയില്ല ...
ജോണ്* അത് കേട്ട് അവളെ സ്നേഹം കലര്ന്ന സഹതാപത്തോടെ നോക്കി....
ജോണ്*: അനിതാ  ...
പിന്നെ അവളുടെ കൈ പിടിക്കുന്നു ....
ജോണ്*: ഇനിയുള്ള യാത്രയിൽ ഒറ്റക്കാണ് എന്ന തോന്നൽ  വേണ്ട....
അനിതയുടെ കണ്ണ് നിറയുന്നു.... വല്ലാത്ത ഒരു സ്നേഹ ഭാവത്തിൽ അവൾ അവനെ നോക്കുന്നു...
അപ്പോഴേക്കും രേഷ്മ കടന്നു വന്നു 
അവൾ ചിരിച്ചു കൊണ്ട്...
രേഷ്മ: എന്തായി കവിയും നായികയും
അത് കേട്ട് അവർ ചിരിച്ചു...
കുരുവിളയും രവിയും കൂടെ അവരോടൊപ്പം കൂടി....
ജോണ്* എല്ലാവരെയും നോക്കി 
ജോണ്*: എന്നാൽ നമുക്ക് ഇനി എന്തേലും കഴിച്ചിട്ടാവാം അല്ലെ...
കുരുവിള: കഴിക്കാനോ....ഇത് ഒരു Celebrationആക്കി കളയാം...
അത് കേട്ട് എല്ലാവരും ചിരിച്ചു....
പിന്നെ പാർട്ടി യുടെ ബഹളത്തിൽ അവർ ലയിച്ചു.....

*സീൻ 15*

മുല്ല പൂവ് കൊണ്ട് . അലങ്കരിച്ച   ബെഡ് .....അവിടെ ഇവിടെ ചതഞ്ഞു അരഞ്ഞു  ചിതറി കിടക്കുന്ന പൂക്കൾ ...ബെഡിൽ നൈറ്റ്* ഡ്രെസ്സിൽ കിടന്നു ഉറങ്ങുന്ന ജോണ്*....പെട്ടന്ന് ബാത്ത് റൂം  ഡോർ തുറന്നു വരുന്ന അനിത ....ഈറൻ മുടിയിൽ ചുറ്റിയ ടവൽ ....നൈറ്റ്* ഗവുണ്* ....അവൾ പതിയെ ജോണിന് അടുത്ത് വന്നു...
അനിത: ആഹ ...ഇപ്പോളും ഉറക്കം ആണോ...എഴുന്നെൾക്കുന്നില്ലേ ...
പതിയെ കണ്ണ് തുറന്ന ജോണ്*...അനിതയുടെ കയ്യിൽ പിടിച്ചു തന്നോട് അടുപ്പിക്കാൻ ശ്രെമിച്ചുകൊണ്ട് 
ജോണ്*: കുറച്ചു നേരം കൂടെ....
ഒരു നാണത്തോടെ അനിത അവന്റെ കൈ തട്ടി മാറ്റി....
അനിത: പോ അവിടന്ന്....തനിയെ കിടന്നു ഉറങ്ങിക്കോ ....കല്യാണത്തിന്റെ തിരക്കിൽ  ആയിരുന്നത് കൊണ്ട് ഒരു ആഴ്ച ആയിട്ടു FB തൊട്ടിട്ടില്ല...ഞാൻ ഒന്ന് അപ്ഡേറ്റ് ചെയ്യട്ടെ ...എല്ലാവരെയും അറിയിക്കണം നമ്മൾ ഒന്നായത് ...നമ്മുടെ ഒരു കല്യാണ ഫോട്ടോ അപ്*ലോഡ്* ചെയ്യണം...
അതും പറഞ്ഞു അവൾ ലാപ്ടോപ്നു അടുത്തേക്ക്...
ജോണ്* തലയിണയും കെട്ടിപിടിച്ചു തിരിഞ്ഞു കിടക്കുന്നു...
FB യിൽ എന്തോ ടൈപ്പ് ചെയ്യണ അനിത ... അവർ ഇരുവരും മാലയിട്ടു നില്ക്കണ  ഒരു ഫോട്ടോ അവൾ അപ്*ലോഡ്* ചെയ്യുന്നു ...
ഒരു സംതൃപ്തി  യോടെ സന്തോഷത്തോടെ ആ ഫോട്ടോയിൽ നോക്കി അവൾ അതും നോക്കി അങ്ങനെ ഇരിന്നു...
പെട്ടന്നാണ് ഒരു മെസ്സേജ് ...
"ഹായ് അനിത”
അത് അയച്ച ആളുടെ പേര് നോക്കി അവളുടെ കണ്ണുകളിൽ അത്ഭുതം....
"രവി"
പെട്ടന്ന് അവൾ തിരിഞ്ഞു ജോണിനെ നോക്കുന്നു ...കണ്ണടച്ച് മയക്കത്തിലാണ് അയാൾ...
വീണ്ടും മെസ്സേജ് ...
“അനിത....അന്ന് എനിക്ക് കാൾട്ടൻ ഹോട്ടലിൽ  വരാൻ .കഴിഞ്ഞില്ല.. excuses പറയുന്നില്ല it was my mistake I am extremely sorry 
....കല്യാണ ഫോട്ടോ ഇപ്പോൾ കണ്ടു.... Congratulations!”
അനിത: oh my God!!!
പകച്ചുപോയ അവൾക്കു എന്താണ് സംഭവിക്കുന്നത്* എന്ന് മനസിലായില്ല... ജോണിനെയും ...പിന്നെ ലപ്ടോപിലും അവൾ മാറി മാറി നോക്കുന്നു... 
അവളുടെ കണ്ണിൽ ഇരുട്ട് കയറുന്നപോലെ തോന്നി....

Caption...
_"പാസ്സ്*വേർഡുകൾ സൂക്ഷിച്ചു കൈകാര്യം ചെയ്യുക! അല്ലെങ്കിൽ... ചിലപ്പോൾ നിങ്ങൾക്ക് അതു വലിയ നഷ്ടം വരുത്തിയേക്കാം.... വിലമതിക്കാനാവാത്ത നഷ്ടം !!!"
_

*THE END*

by nanma....

----------


## maryland

:Band:  :Clap:  :Giveup:

----------


## KARNAN

enikkum oru role  :Ahupinne:

----------


## ghostrider999

Thanks.....

----------


## maryland

> enikkum oru role


enikku, ninakku ennu chodichu vaangunna role... :Giveup:  @nanma is on fire... :Band:

----------


## KARNAN

> enikku, ninakku ennu chodichu vaangunna role... @nanma is on fire...


ravi yude role enikku tharamennu nanma paranju kudiyanayi @veecee ye aanu pariganikunnathu anitha aayi @Spunky yum  :cheers:

----------


## maryland

> ravi yude role enikku tharamennu nanma paranju kudiyanayi @veecee ye aanu pariganikunnathu anitha aayi @Spunky yum


interval-nu munpu enikku oru cameo role tharumennu paranjittundu.. :Band:

----------


## Shivettan

kollaaaaaaam.....  :Yes: 

baakki kude poratte annaaa....

----------


## ballu

first fk screenplay @Sameer inte alle ....alakoooran ... :Ennekollu:

----------


## KARNAN

> kollaaaaaaam..... 
> 
> baakki kude poratte annaaa....


 :Fight1:  story adichumattanda njan ithu silmayakkum  :Beee:

----------


## rozzes

nanma doode....ithinnaanu vaayichathu...election pmkalil mungi poyi......amabhavam kollaam.....nanma typical wits n situations nannaayittund......... ......namukkithu padamaakkende......ningaliloru producer com director urangi kidappund ??

----------


## Naradhan

@nanma: kadha ishtapettu ... but chila doubts ... 
1. Diary kittunna hotel muri sarikkum evidaanu ..? Kochi or bangalore .. ? Mathravumalla 5min kondu beef ulathiyathu veettinaduthu ennu parayunnu .. ?
2. Last ezhuthikanikkunathu ... Athengane vilamathikkan aakatha nashtam aakum ... ? Ravi already married alle..?

----------


## ACME

> @nanma: kadha ishtapettu ... but chila doubts ... 
> 1. Diary kittunna hotel muri sarikkum evidaanu ..? Kochi or bangalore .. ? Mathravumalla 5min kondu beef ulathiyathu veettinaduthu ennu parayunnu .. ?
> 2. Last ezhuthikanikkunathu ... Athengane vilamathikkan aakatha nashtam aakum ... ? Ravi already married alle..?


Hotel muri Bangalore il thanne aaNu.athalle car eduth rathri thanne purapedaNam enn parayunnath. 5 min kond beef ennath oru cheriya chali maathram. Nikathan pattatha nashtam, ravikalla..anithak. Hope am right @nanma

----------


## nanma

> @nanma: kadha ishtapettu ... but chila doubts ... 
> 1. Diary kittunna hotel muri sarikkum evidaanu ..? Kochi or bangalore .. ? Mathravumalla 5min kondu beef ulathiyathu veettinaduthu ennu parayunnu .. ?
> 2. Last ezhuthikanikkunathu ... Athengane vilamathikkan aakatha nashtam aakum ... ? Ravi already married alle..?


1. scene 2 last line il avar banglore anu ennu parayunnundallo...beef ulathiyathinte recipe alle kuruvila parayunnathu...appol nattile john nte veettinu ethirvashathulla beeranikkayude kada ye kurichu parayunnu.
2. last prekshakarodu ayi kanikkunna caption alle....padathil adyam ravi password alakshyam ayi kaikaryam chythathu moolam athu john nte kaikalil ethapettu...athu moolam alle ayalkku anithayum ayittulla relation(udyesham enthum avatte) nashtam ayathu...pinne athu upayogichathinu sheshamjohn password change cheyyathirunnathu moolam ravi yude avasanathe message vazhi john alla FB yile ravi ennu climax il anitha manasilakkunnu....ini enthu nadakkumennu daivathinariyam...:)

----------


## nanma

> nanma doode....ithinnaanu vaayichathu...election pmkalil mungi poyi......amabhavam kollaam.....nanma typical wits n situations nannaayittund......... ......namukkithu padamaakkende......ningaliloru producer com director urangi kidappund ??


thank you...... :Vandivittu:

----------


## nanma

11111111111111111111111111

----------


## renjuus

Good story.congrats nanmaa  :Clapping:  :Clapping:  :Clapping:

----------


## maryland

> 13K
> thank you @maryland.....


 :Partytime2:  :Partytime2:

----------


## maryland

14K views... :Partytime2:

----------


## Spunky

Kollaaaam @nanma  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## nanma

16k  :Clap:  :Band: 

 :Ennekollu:

----------


## maryland

17K views... :Partytime2:

----------


## maryland

18K Views... :Band:

----------


## The Megastar

Kidu... :Homygod:

----------


## AJAY

*Good one....*

----------


## maryland

20K views and counting.. :Meeting:

----------


## nanma

Ini oru kadha sollattumaaaa..... :Drum:

----------

